
Obama’s Silicon Valley “Tech Supper” – Who Sat Where? Why Was He There? - domino
http://searchengineland.com/obamas-one-night-stand-in-silicon-valley-a-rorschach-test-for-bloggers-journalists-65412
======
fuzzythinker
Don't miss the "cartoonist’s version of what was said" in the bottom!

